# HGTV and Food Network



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

I noticed last night that HGTV and Food Network were both providing identical HD/SD feeds on their respective channels and -1s. A quick search of the Guide over the next week or so reveals that it appears to be permanent. The Dtv Guide, however, does not recognize them as identical and does not yet filter out the SD channel as a duplicate. I'm assuming that will come, and the identical HD/SD programming is a done deal. Yes???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, there is a thread in the DIRECTV programming forum about it. The transition is "in progress" and so far seems to be going smoothly.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

CapeCodder said:


> The Dtv Guide, however, does not recognize them as identical and does not yet filter out the SD channel as a duplicate. I'm assuming that will come, and the identical HD/SD programming is a done deal. Yes???


As of 6AM this morning, the -1 were both changed to just the base number (so 229-1HD became 229HD) and the SD duplicates were removed from the guide on my D* HR20.


----------

